
Facebook crushes Q3 earnings, warns that future profit will slow - elsewhen
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-q3-earning-results-2017-11
======
bekman
It's insane to have a 47% net profit margin.

~~~
MarkMc
Also insane that a company with revenue of $36 billion per year is growing
that revenue at a rate of almost 50% per year.

